# Two male pigeon - Fighting



## naji345 (May 9, 2015)

hi, every one. i got a pigeon and checked its gender by reffering online and i assumed its female and so i bought another pigeon from pet store a male(fantail pigeon). so i put them both in a cage the new pigeon started to cooo then the other started fighting like hell and now the first pigeon that i assumed as female started coo after more than a month for the first time and i am confused now so i seperated them both. is there any way possible they can become friends . need your help guys.


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes I would separate them and put them in cages side by side even if they are male and female and after a week let them out and keep an eye on them. Pigeons like their own space to sleep and relax and if they aren't mates they don't like to share their spot much with others so if you put them in cages next to each other put a partition between them at the back about 8"-12" and have it so they can see each other at the front and if you only feed and water them in their own cages they won't have much to fight about


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

naji345 said:


> hi, every one. i got a pigeon and checked its gender by reffering online and i assumed its female and so i bought another pigeon from pet store a male(fantail pigeon). so i put them both in a cage the new pigeon started to cooo then the other started fighting like hell and now the first pigeon that i assumed as female started coo after more than a month for the first time and i am confused now so i seperated them both. is there any way possible they can become friends . need your help guys.


Hello and welcome to PT

Pigeons are social yet territorial by nature and doesn't allow any stranger to share space with them at once. If your cage is big enough both may live together but there's a way to introduce them.
Put them in cages next to each other so they can see each other well and communicate via sounds but not hurt each other. You can let them out of their cages and let them interact under your supervision for some time daily. If they fight then break it. Don't let them fight. This will brew enemity between them. If they're of opposite gender they will pair soon.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I find that same sexes will fight in small area or small territory. I have 3 hens that out together flock and get along, but if u try to put them in their cage together they immediately fight. I have to keep them in separate cages at night or put them in my big coop then they are ok. If u allow them out in house? not sure where ur keeping them but they should co exist ok, until u try to put in same cage, that wont work for long. So keep them in separate cages for night time. Even if they become friends will most likely fight in small area or cage. That said, I have also a pair of male siblings that have stayed together since fledging and they have pair bonded and will build nest together and hang out like a pair. So you never know.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

When I join birds, as a pair they become more territorial. They need privacy and space to start a family. Cocks began fighting for best space and stuff. They want to acquire as much space as they can...

In single gender section all they want is one or two perches for themselves. They don't have much else to fight over. Lone birds are flown so they get excersize and become tired hence take rest. Same with the hens. My 5 hens would sit on a 5 feet long wooden stick.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Even if they were of different genders, you would introduce them in separate cages next to each other. Once they both are acting as though they want to be together, then you let them out together to get to know each other. You let them pair up, rather than trying to force it by putting them in one cage together. That is never a good idea, as even with a male and a female, the hen could be injured. Also, any new bird should be separated for a month before introducing them to birds you already have, just in case they are carrying something that could spread to your other birds.

You can't really tell for sure what gender you have by asking online or looking at pics.


----------

